# Semi campout need advice



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

One weekend in August I will be driving 6 hours to NY to spend the weekend with some friends I know online. I don't trust anyone to take care of my baby. Our campsite will actually be in our guild masters backyard since he lives in the country. Most likely ill be keeping Cyndaquil in the house most of the time. I am just concerned with a travel cage.  Currently is cage is made up of wire storage cubes. Since room is an issue i am thinking of taking only part of his cage 12x24.
My list of supplies are pretty long. Food, toys, bowls, bonding bag, leash, sleeping sack, wheel, lots of fleece blankets. Am I missing anything. Any suggestions.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

I guess take the rest of his cage if you can dismantle it for the ride so you can set it up on-site.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

You can get a plastic-bottom wire-top cage that's smaller (ie, less expensive and more easy to pack) than your regular cage (but still fits the wheel) and use it as his "vacation cottage" for this trip and any others you may have in the future. A nice thing about them is that you can use the cage as a suitcase of sorts for all his belongings while you travel. Just pile everything in there. Once you arrive at your destination, you just unpack the vacation cottage, set it up, and put your little one in. Another nice thing about them is they offer a little more protection than c&c in case the place you're visiting has cats, dogs, human children, etc... They also give you the option to use a heat emitter instead of insisting that your host maintain an entire room in their home at a certain temperature.

Your list looks pretty good. I'd add water - some hedgies get bent out of shape if their water changes. I usually either bring along my Pur water pitcher or fill up a couple water bottles (the kind that go on my bike). And add baby wipes to the list.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

smhufflepuff said:


> You can get a plastic-bottom wire-top cage that's smaller (ie, less expensive and more easy to pack) than your regular cage (but still fits the wheel) and use it as his "vacation cottage" for this trip and any others you may have in the future. A nice thing about them is that you can use the cage as a suitcase of sorts for all his belongings while you travel. Just pile everything in there. Once you arrive at your destination, you just unpack the vacation cottage, set it up, and put your little one in. Another nice thing about them is they offer a little more protection than c&c in case the place you're visiting has cats, dogs, human children, etc... They also give you the option to use a heat emitter instead of insisting that your host maintain an entire room in their home at a certain temperature.


This is what I started out doing when we were taking Quigley back and forth every other weekend from my place to my parents. It works really well and the cage should have plenty of room for everything you will need. In the end though I found it easier to escape proof his playpen (storage cubes with placements attached for no climbing, with a tablecloth and a bed sheet under to protect the floor) and just pack everything in a big bag. However it may not be possible to use the playpen solution depending on temperature of the place (floor is colder) the heating solution you will be using, presence of children or other animals etc.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Just one thing I thought of because I lived in NY. You may want to bring a space heater for him because even if its warm during the day, August nights can get pretty cold and easily into the 60's or lower. Even with him inside, a lot of people in NY don't necessarily turn the heat when the night gets colder because of how long they will need it on in the winter. Some houses also have wood stoves for heating and if that is the case people might not start turning them on til temperatures get below 60 cause it can make the house too warm. Just something to think about so you won't be surprised if this is the case  Your list though sounds great I just didn't want you to get a possible surprise since you were trying to prepare so well


----------



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

It's going to be a good trip. There are no animals except a dog which will be kept out of the room and snakes. They have plenty of heat lamps in case I need it. I figure he'll probably spend most of his time on my lap like he does at home. He love my lap so he can spread out or splat since he doesn't do that in his hedgie sack.


----------

